# How Hard Is It To Play 6 String Songs On A 7 string?



## nosferum (Jun 20, 2019)

So Im getting my first 7 string. I've been playing a little over 20 years 6 strings exclusively. My question is how hard is it going to be to play all the familiar 6 string songs on a seven? Is it very difficult? I play pretty much metal. Megadeth, Metallica, Testament, Ozzy, Judas Priest, Slayer, Dream Theater, Nevermore, Jeff Loomis etc. 

How long did it take you guys to adapt? Does it feel weird going back to the 6 string after playing a 7 string?

In any case Im looking forward to the new journey!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 20, 2019)

It may take some getting used to, but it mostly depends on #1 The 7-string you have (different neck shape, thickness, width, etc.) #2 and most important, the kind of songs you're playing--because your hand will be in a different position on a 7 than on a 6 and you may have more difficulty with some chords or transitions. 

I'm going to assume that for most songs you wont have much difficulty, but some songs may be more difficult to play (depends on chord transitions, chord shapes, etc.). Things will get easier once you become more familiar with 7's though.

Ultimately, I wouldn't worry too much about it, just have fun. 

There is definitely a period where you will need to get used to 7-string neck width's, but after awhile you'll become more comfortable with it and find it will come as almost second-nature to you when you pick one up. The transition from a 7 to a 6 is very noticeable when you start playing 7's, but again, once you become comfortable with 7's the transition isn't an issue at all. For me, I can go straight from my 7 to one of my 6's without any issue.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 20, 2019)

At first, it will seem odd, but you'll adapt quickly. Then, going back to a six will only feel weird if you only play the seven most of the time. If you keep playing the six, too, it won't won't be awkward.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jun 20, 2019)

Once I got really comfortable on a 7 string I found it pretty easy to play all 6 string songs. I actually do it live sometimes now instead of switching guitars. You'll need a little bit of control when chugging away on the 6th string so that you don't hit the 7th string but with a little patience and practice it will become second nature.


----------



## vilk (Jun 20, 2019)

Once my 6 string guitar was stolen and I was left with only a 7 string, even though by that time I was almost only working on 6 string songs. It was weird at first, but after some time I had no problem nailing 6 string songs on the 7.

Having said that, as soon as I got my next 6 string guitar I was just like OMG this is so much better.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 20, 2019)

Maybe of interest for a transition.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 20, 2019)

literally just try playing a 6 string song on your 6 string but starting on the 5th string

it's literally nothing, I have never understood why people make it out to be such a big deal

do I prefer playing 6 string songs on a 6 string? yes, but it's not a make or break and as such I've decreased my collection to a single 8 string for the past few years


----------



## odibrom (Jun 20, 2019)

All of the above, specially the "don't worry have fun with it".

Since you're 20+ years experienced on the guitar, I'd say the learning curve will be pretty step, meaning you'll get it done in no time, I'd say 1 week max if you play every day.

My transition was pretty smoothly, the awkwardness comes from going back to 6s, but I never do that, so, no prob for me.

Now pay attention that if you use the same amp/FX settings, you'll notice that the 7th string will sound way muddier, so expect to tweak your settings a bit until you find your spot. This is obviously dependent on pickups and strings, but remind that the lower tuning and string gauge will show in the end. In my experience, the lower one goes, the more bass is dialed out from the amp settings, but this a "tweak to taste thing" and just have fun with it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 20, 2019)

The key technique to me was learning how to mute the low string with the edge of whatever finger is on the 6th string or your thumb. Same idea as how to mute lower strings on a 6. But even more necessary IMO on a 7.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 20, 2019)

Playing 6 string songs on a 7 became one of the most valuable practice techniques for my playing. That extra string being "in the way" tightened up my right hand better than anything else I ever tried.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 20, 2019)

After a week or two, you'll find that it's pretty easy to play 6-string material on your new 7. The only obvious issue I've come across is some songs or chords (Hendrix style) that use the thumb over technique may be more difficult or impossible with the extra string in the way. 



xzacx said:


> That extra string being "in the way" tightened up my right hand better than anything else I ever tried.


This is also true.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 21, 2019)

all depends how you hit the lowE. If you like to bang your head and hit the string like theres no tomorrow, then you would need to work on your muting technique for the lowB, if not, then theres no problem


----------



## Stemp Fester (Jun 21, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> The only obvious issue I've come across is some songs or chords (Hendrix style) that use the thumb over technique



This is the big thing for me - I tend to use my thumb to do a lot of muting when playing funk and on a 7 it borders on being a bit undoable. Not that 7-strings are typically suited for funk anyway but whatever. Everything else you just adapt pretty quickly to.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2019)

It's not that difficult. i do it all the time even with my 8 strings, it just takes a little while to get used to just muting the 7 th string


----------



## odibrom (Jun 21, 2019)

I just found this Gear Gods video when browsing my youtube and thought it fit pretty well in this thread... it's mostly generic about 7 strings but also educational. Some points of view are obviously subjective due to his own personal tastes, but are legit nevertheless.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 21, 2019)

When I was younger, I was trying to write a lot of stuff that pedaled on the A string instead of the low E (think "Bark at the Moon"). It definitely required effort to not bash on the lower string, so the transition was easier. Metal is often based around it, but if you de-program yourself from "bash on the open note on the lowest string) tendency, it opens things up.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 21, 2019)

It's just as easy as playing an open C-chord on a 6 string or an open D chord. You don't think about not hitting the 6th string or 5th string when playing those. Same on 7. Get better at right hand control. The only thing I found that really is a pain to do on 7 compared to 6 string is when you use your thumb to wrap around to the 6th string to play the low notes. I can strum cowboy chords/campfire songs on my 7 without touching the 7th string pretty easy. You gotta be mindful it's there and can't get carried way with the strumming by doing those big exaggerated sloppy right hand strums really though.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 22, 2019)

About 33 min in PG explains using your thumb and/or side of finger (lower strings), as well as the bottoms of your fingers (higher strings) to mute unwanted strings.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Jun 25, 2019)

It all depends on the stuff you like to play. When Chris Broderick was playing in Megadeth, he was using his sig which was a 7 string. You need to get used to it but after few days of playing you'll be good. Coming back to 6 after playing a 7 feels funny I'd say. 6 strings feels like a baby guitar for a moment


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 25, 2019)

My mentality when I got my first seven was to learn to play it like a six string. That is to say the best place, imo, to start off is playing through some familiar six string stuff ignoring the fact that there even IS a seventh string. It takes some practice to get used to, but it's not at all like starting a brand new instrument and you'll find your way in next to no time. I also remember that when I started using 7's and 8's, the neck always felt super huge for a brief period. Then going back to playing the sixes, the necks felt too small. I don't really get that feeling anymore, and it didn't really hinder me... Was just something I was super conscious of at the time.

So yeah... Learn that mofo like it's a sixer. Once you manage that, then there's almost no reason to get a six string again. (I do sometimes prefer the feeling of a six, though.)


----------



## Adieu (Jun 25, 2019)

Hint: start with DropA tuning


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 25, 2019)

It wasn't until I got a 7 that guitar started feeling comfortable to me. Maybe it was the 6s I had been using before but playing a 7 just made way more sense once I started.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 27, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> It all depends on the stuff you like to play. When Chris Broderick was playing in Megadeth, he was using his sig which was a 7 string. You need to get used to it but after few days of playing you'll be good. Coming back to 6 after playing a 7 feels funny I'd say. 6 strings feels like a baby guitar for a moment



Even though Chris had a 6 and 7 string sig Dave wouldn’t allow him to play the 7 with Megadeth. He always played 6’s with them.


----------



## Merrekof (Jun 29, 2019)

I played 6 string for 7 years before I got my first 7. I like 7 strings more than 6 strings, don't ask me why or how. So since then I play nearly all of 6 strings songs on a 7. It didn't take me too much effort to adapt, I can imagine some people might have a hard time though. The only real "issue" I had was playing power chords on the low E and A string. There is an extra low B to consider.


----------



## Kruger667 (Jun 30, 2019)

Playing 6 string songs on a 7 is easy. Playing 6 string songs on an 8 string is a little rougher. I don't think I will ever buy a 6 string guitar again (outside of some collector reason). Having the extra range is very nice. You do want extra range right?


----------



## Acme (Jun 30, 2019)

Kruger667 said:


> Playing 6 string songs on a 7 is easy. Playing 6 string songs on an 8 string is a little rougher. I don't think I will ever buy a 6 string guitar again (outside of some collector reason). Having the extra range is very nice. You do want extra range right?



I get it, but for some reason the clarity is much better when it comes to 6 string pickups. I tried loads of 6, 7 and 8 string pickups and I've always found that the 6 strings sound much rounder. I even tried the 6 and the 7 string versions of some pickups (BKP Nailbomb Alnico and Ceramic, Warpig Ceramic), and the 6 string versions sounded way better.


----------



## Kruger667 (Jun 30, 2019)

Acme said:


> I get it, but for some reason the clarity is much better when it comes to 6 string pickups. I tried loads of 6, 7 and 8 string pickups and I've always found that the 6 strings sound much rounder. I even tried the 6 and the 7 string versions of some pickups (BKP Nailbomb Alnico and Ceramic, Warpig Ceramic), and the 6 string versions sounded way better.



You are going to need to describe "clarity" and "roundness"; they mean different things to different people. Also yes sometimes the 7 string version of pickups sound different than their 6 string versions. However, I would say a couple things:

1) Unless you found a way to fit a 7 string pickup in a 6 string guitar for test purposes, you are also playing different guitars when comparing pickups. Are you sure the specs are exactly the same with the only difference being a wider neck and one extra string?

2) Sometimes the 7 string version of a pickup produced a more desirable tone. The X2N7 comes to mind.

3) There are so many other items that can affect tone, even something overlooked like cap values in the guitar. Unless the pickup has way too much or way too little gain, you can shape it so many different ways.

4) Some artists switched to 7 string guitars even though they only (at least publicly) played 6 strings. Necrophagist had a 7 string xiphos towards the end.


Edit: There is a reason you are thinking of getting a 7 string. Whatever the reason, focus on what that will allow you to do as a musician as opposed to how it will be different from what you are used to. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Acme (Jul 1, 2019)

Kruger667 said:


> You are going to need to describe "clarity" and "roundness"; they mean different things to different people. Also yes sometimes the 7 string version of pickups sound different than their 6 string versions. However, I would say a couple things:


It's hard to describe it with words. I had quite a few sixers, sevens and eight strings in the last two decades or so with different specs and pickups and generally I always had the same feeling. In low- and mid-gain settings there's this twang, which is not present when I'm playing on 7 or 8 strings. The notes sound duller in a way, no matter how I tweak the amp. Also, on the low end, the note separation is a bit lacking - 7 string standard B tuning vs 6 string tuned to B for example. I tried everything from Bare Knuckles to Seymour Duncans to EMGs to Fishmans and for my ears, the end result is always the same.



Kruger667 said:


> 1) Unless you found a way to fit a 7 string pickup in a 6 string guitar for test purposes, you are also playing different guitars when comparing pickups. Are you sure the specs are exactly the same with the only difference being a wider neck and one extra string?


I did that. 6 string swamp ash Regius vs 7 string swamp ash Regius. Same pickups, loved the 6 string versions much more. But I had the same pickups in two mahogany guitars where one was 6, the other was a 7 etc, with the same result.


Kruger667 said:


> 2) Sometimes the 7 string version of a pickup produced a more desirable tone. The X2N7 comes to mind.


I never experienced this, but I'm probably looking for something else than you do when it comes to tone.


Kruger667 said:


> 3) There are so many other items that can affect tone, even something overlooked like cap values in the guitar. Unless the pickup has way too much or way too little gain, you can shape it so many different ways.


Had guitars with 250k and 500k pots in them, tried a 7 with 250k but it didn't fix my issue. I'm not even sure if it's an issue, it's probably only me who feels this way.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 1, 2019)

Acme said:


> I get it, but for some reason the clarity is much better when it comes to 6 string pickups. I tried loads of 6, 7 and 8 string pickups and I've always found that the 6 strings sound much rounder. I even tried the 6 and the 7 string versions of some pickups (BKP Nailbomb Alnico and Ceramic, Warpig Ceramic), and the 6 string versions sounded way better.



This has always been a big problem for manufacturers. You can't just wind a 7 string pickup the same way as a 6, DiMarzio do that and the result is wildly different sounding pickups. BKP put a lot of work into their pickups but like you said there is a noticeable difference. Sometimes makers get close but it sounds like ass on the low 7th string so they have to tweak or compensate and then it results in a different sounding pickup again. Blackmachine Doug said he never played a 7 string pickup he liked and explained why the design only really works for a 6, not understanding pickup construction it went mostly over my head but I've heard a lot of other makers and gear heads say the same thing since, having a 6,7,8 version is mostly marketing rather than being a consistent sounding pickup for each guitar. Just one of the many flaws electric guitar has I guess.


----------



## vanaheim_michael (Jul 1, 2019)

For me it took 1 - 2 months to fully get used to the Sevenstring (after playing 6 strings for 5 a 6 ish years). But nowadays i prefer to play every 6 string song on a 7 string  
If i don't feel like transcribing the song to 7 string I just use the Digitech Drop pedal.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 1, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> This has always been a big problem for manufacturers. You can't just wind a 7 string pickup the same way as a 6, DiMarzio do that and the result is wildly different sounding pickups. BKP put a lot of work into their pickups but like you said there is a noticeable difference. Sometimes makers get close but it sounds like ass on the low 7th string so they have to tweak or compensate and then it results in a different sounding pickup again. Blackmachine Doug said he never played a 7 string pickup he liked and explained why the design only really works for a 6, not understanding pickup construction it went mostly over my head but I've heard a lot of other makers and gear heads say the same thing since, having a 6,7,8 version is mostly marketing rather than being a consistent sounding pickup for each guitar. Just one of the many flaws electric guitar has I guess.



When it comes to the pickup side of things, one of the most baffling discrepancies under the same monicker was the DiMarzio D Activator - it sounded awesome in both 6 and 8-string configurations, yet the 7-string version was nothing like the others in terms of sonic traits in the slightest, which was always quite confusing to me!


----------



## AlienProbe974 (Jul 2, 2019)

Masoo2 said:


> literally just try playing a 6 string song on your 6 string but starting on the 5th string
> 
> it's literally nothing, I have never understood why people make it out to be such a big deal
> 
> do I prefer playing 6 string songs on a 6 string? yes, but it's not a make or break and as such I've decreased my collection to a single 8 string for the past few years



Exactly this!


----------



## chopeth (Jul 3, 2019)

It is harder to play a 7 string song on a 6. Ur welcome


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 6, 2019)

How hard is it to play a six string song on a seven string? It's as hard playing them on a six string.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 9, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Hint: start with DropA tuning



Don't understand why this post doesn't have more likes. Drop A is probably the most friendly tuning for 6 string players looking to start off on 7s as any bar chord with the root note on the 5th string can be adapted just by extending the bar down to the 6th and 7th - huge sounding chords. Also Am/C Major (which is probably the key outside of E 'insert major or minor variant here" most guitarists are familiar with if they've done any formal training) becomes stupid easy to play with a ton of options.


----------



## stockwell (Jul 10, 2019)

Chiming in late, but I think I have some useful perspective. The problem with a lot of people here is that they're good at guitar. I've never experienced this issue, so learning anything new is hard for me.
I just got my first 7 a couple weeks ago. Since then I've been trying to learn a lot of 6 string songs on it. Now, keep in mind I haven't sat down and really learned a song in years. 
I would say it's initially pretty tricky, especially if you're reading tabs. You have to mentally shift everything one string up. That's a lot of extra cognitive load for someone with my tiny brain. 
That being said, it's been only two weeks and I'd say I'm mostly used to it now. It took way less time to adapt than I expected. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, because at the end of the day, a 6 to 7 is only a 16% increase in strings. 
I figure if you sat down and set aside a whole day to play a 7, your brain wouldn't have much of an issue after.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 10, 2019)

Instead of mentally changing everything you do one string up, just look at the instrument from a different perspective. I had a 7string several years ago and just couldn’t jive with it, sold it, regret it. But I dipped back into the 7 game, and just looked at the instrument from the bottom strings up instead, and it really helped me visualize what I wanted to do and it kept me from constantly having to think about what I was doing. It’s just less mental strain, as opposed to having to think of everything ahead as you’re playing. 

I know this sounds silly, but it’s what really changed my thoughts on 7’s, and now I own three of them, along with two 8’s. 

I probably explained this like shit.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 11, 2019)

allheavymusic said:


> Chiming in late, but I think I have some useful perspective. The problem with a lot of people here is that they're good at guitar. I've never experienced this issue, so learning anything new is hard for me.
> I just got my first 7 a couple weeks ago. Since then I've been trying to learn a lot of 6 string songs on it. Now, keep in mind I haven't sat down and really learned a song in years.
> I would say it's initially pretty tricky, especially if you're reading tabs. You have to mentally shift everything one string up. That's a lot of extra cognitive load for someone with my tiny brain.
> That being said, it's been only two weeks and I'd say I'm mostly used to it now. It took way less time to adapt than I expected. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, because at the end of the day, a 6 to 7 is only a 16% increase in strings.
> I figure if you sat down and set aside a whole day to play a 7, your brain wouldn't have much of an issue after.





Spicypickles said:


> Instead of mentally changing everything you do one string up, just look at the instrument from a different perspective. I had a 7string several years ago and just couldn’t jive with it, sold it, regret it. But I dipped back into the 7 game, and just looked at the instrument from the bottom strings up instead, and it really helped me visualize what I wanted to do and it kept me from constantly having to think about what I was doing. It’s just less mental strain, as opposed to having to think of everything ahead as you’re playing.
> 
> I know this sounds silly, but it’s what really changed my thoughts on 7’s, and now I own three of them, along with two 8’s.
> 
> I probably explained this like shit.



I think both of you kind of covered it. Using the 1st string (high e) as your visual reference on the guitar and tabs makes going to a 7 way easier than if you use the 6th string (low E). If you use the 1st string as a reference you don't actually have to do any shifting as such.


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2019)

My turn for youtube spam, addressing the same basic question: 



Really, it's not that hard - anything that involves wrapping your thumb around the neck for chording (i.e - a lot of Jimi-style rhythm parts) is pretty tough on a seven. Other than that, anything involving bashing away at the low E string you just have to be a bit more controlled for, and IMO that's a good habit to get into anyway if you're ever going to do much riffing off the A or D strings. 

Other than that, a 7 is just a 6 with a low string. Ignore the low B, and you've got a 6.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 11, 2019)

I just got a 7 last year.... and the Ben Eller vid really did the trick for me. 
B E A D Gb/F# B e
Just dropping that G one half step and all your standard 6 positions work using the low B, which I enjoy. The Low B was otherwise "in my way". "Extra" string is now the high E but it is more organic having it there to my hacking guitar skills. 
YMMV.


----------



## stockwell (Jul 11, 2019)

I guess using the lightest string as a reference point would make it easier, but I'm not good enough to use those strings. Plus I've never trusted unwound strings, they're definitely up to something fishy. 
The Ben Eller tuning is also a cool idea. I only use regular tunings (fourths rn, fifths on a 6 string at one point) because again, I have very limited brainpower to work with. Can't figure out how to download more RAM to the thing.


----------



## Kruger667 (Jul 13, 2019)

I just got a 7 last year.... and the Ben Eller vid really did the trick for me. 
B E A D Gb/F# B e
Just dropping that G one half step and all your standard 6 positions work using the low B, which I enjoy. The Low B was otherwise "in my way". "Extra" string is now the high E but it is more organic having it there to my hacking guitar skills. 
YMMV.


My god aren't all your sweep patterns messed up?


----------



## Tim James (Jul 26, 2019)

nosferum said:


> So Im getting my first 7 string. I've been playing a little over 20 years 6 strings exclusively. My question is how hard is it going to be to play all the familiar 6 string songs on a seven? Is it very difficult? I play pretty much metal. Megadeth, Metallica, Testament, Ozzy, Judas Priest, Slayer, Dream Theater, Nevermore, Jeff Loomis etc.
> 
> How long did it take you guys to adapt? Does it feel weird going back to the 6 string after playing a 7 string?
> 
> In any case I'm looking forward to the new journey!


Hello NOS
The best way I found for 7 string beginners, is to tune your new low 7th string to a B and then go down from there with a standard tuning of E A D G B E. Next tune your G string to a G flat. By doing this you can simply play your B E A D Gflat B strings starting from the low string just as you did on your 6 string but now your sound will be more like baritone if you know what I mean. Then you will have an extra high string in E to get used to, but all of your old chord shapes and everything will be the same as before just with all of the notes on your 6 strings dropped down again except for the high E. You can ignore the high E and play just as you did before only now your 2 b notes will replace your old 2 E notes. Just by flatting out that G string you effectively drop the whole guitar down a step, and you can also always bring the G flat back up to a regular G and then your low string will become the low man out but will give you more a metal sound to utilize if you like. Try this out and you'll see what I mean. Try out both recommended tunings to see which one suits your liking. I like both tunings myself so since I'm a Floyd Rose guy I have two 7 string guitars. Each tuned differently. One G flat one G. If you don't have a locking trem bridge its simple to go from g flat to g and then you easily can experiment with each tuning. Also keep in mind some tune their low seventh string to other notes besides B. So you can experiment with that also if you wish.


----------

